# bluetooth non disponible sur macbook



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

bonjour a tous, j'ai un probléme de bluetooth(bluetooth non disponible) sur le mac .cela le fait de tant a autre et subitment c'est ennuye quand on a une souris.jusqu'a présent un redémarrage suffit.mais la je n'ai méme pas d'icone dans préférences systéme. il y a t'il une réinitialisation a faire?


----------



## EcoFlex (18 Février 2007)

'lut 
C'est une souris apple ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

oui c'est une souris apple


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

personne a une petit idéé..?


----------



## EcoFlex (18 Février 2007)

J'avais eu un petit probleme avec une souris macally bluetooth, cette derniere me faisait buger le mac mini des que je le sortait de veille donc obligé de redamarrer à la sauvage à chaque fois, même après une clean install le problème était persistant. Du coup j'ai du me faire rembourser ma souris.

Depuis j'ai une mighty mouse filaire et n'ai plus de problème. Par contre j'ai toujours eu un clavier bluetooth et je n'ai pas de problème depuis.

Désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider plus.


----------



## tagadalorenzo (21 Février 2007)

Ce n'est malheureusement pas une réponse à ta question, mais je viens envenimer le sujet, puisque mon iMac me dit "bluetooth : indisponible"! Clavier sans fil, la galère pour trouver un vieux clavier... bref, changement de piles, mais comme ça vient de la bécane, ça change pas grand chose. Et dans les préférences systèmes / Réseau il n'y a que l'airport et le modem interne qui s'affichent... Au secouuuuuuuuuurs !!!


----------



## Gullyver (18 Mars 2007)

J'ai le même soucis avec un albook G4 sous Panther. Depujis ce matin, l'icone Bluetooth est grisé+barré et affiche non disponible.
Je n'ai rien touché au niveau logiciel, il me semble que c'est du hardware... Et ca ne m'arrange pas vu que je ne suis plus sous garantie depuis longtemps. comment peut on vérifier et identifier la panne.


----------



## Zenobie (10 Avril 2007)

Hop, de l'huile sur le feu : macbook première génération, je perds mon bluetooth de plus en plus souvent (icône grise indiquant bluetooth indisponible) et dans ce cas bluetooth n'apparait plus dans la liste de matériel.

Très fatigant, souvent ça arrive quand on a une lettre urgente à terminer.


----------



## angel heart (11 Avril 2007)

pareille même soucis j'espère que ça vas pas durer j'ai aussi une souris mac en bluetooth


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2007)

j'ai moi aussi ce problème récurant de bluetooth qui ce mais en indisponibilité de façon aléatoire sur mon macbook de premier génération. Même avec une réinstallation complète du système le problème reviens. j'utilise aussi une sans fils souris appel. que faire?.il y a beaucoup de personne dans cette situation.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2007)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=167681&highlight=bluetooth+indisponible
http://www.geekzone.fr/ipb/index.php?showtopic=37011:rose:


----------



## Eul Mulot (11 Avril 2007)

J'ai aussi ce soucis de temps en temps, mais très raremant, sur un Macbook Pro Rev A, Icone Bluetooth indisponible, en général ça disparait après une veille profonde, mais vu que je n'utilise pas le bluetooth, je n'y fais pas trop attention.


----------



## T-heo (24 Avril 2007)

Bon pour moi c'est moi important car je n'utilise le *bluetooth* que très rarement pour mon téléphone MAIS il est vrai que 1 fois sur 2 il n'est pas dispo (voir plus souvent !!).





Et comme tout le monde apparemment ici j'attend celui qui trouvera la réponse... :hein:


----------



## muhyidin (25 Avril 2007)

up meme probleme que tout le monde mais qui arrive de plus en plus souvent maintenant. C'est quand meme tres genant quand on paie une souris 70 euros

bon j'ai fait le tour du net et il n'y a pas de solution.Ca touche pas mal de monde et il ne semble pas y avoir de raisons apparentes.Aucune solution n'est clairement propos&#233;e.Je vais passer en souris filaire.
C'est assez incomprehensible avec du materiel a ce prix.Apple doit bien etre au courant et pourtant rien ne semble etre fait


----------



## imer (6 Mai 2007)

Salut a tous,
Je possède moi aussi un macbook core2duo avec tous les firmwares et softs mis à jour et comme vous j'ai ce problème de "BT non disponible". Ca arrive de facon trés aléatoire, je n'ai pas réussi à mettre voir si c'est lié à tel ou tel actions sur mon micro.

J'ai également un dual boot avec vista, et le problème est exactement le même. Tantot j'ai le BT puis soudain, plus de BT.

La seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour connecter ma souris mighty, c'est de ressortir mon "vieux" dongle BT qui heureusement fonctionne sous macosx 10.4.9 sans problèmes et sans installation spécifique. Pour ceux que ca interesse, je met la référence : http://www.targus.com/fr/CategorySearch.asp?SearchedTerms=ACB20&Action=Envoi

Si ca peut aider quelqu'un ...


----------



## xao85 (15 Août 2007)

J'apporte du neuf dans ce sujet de discussion, mon macbook pro revient de réparation pour différents problèmes dt celui là, le gentil monsieur de l'apple center qui a réparé ma machine a dit que cela provenait d'un problème de driver(sur mac os 10.4) et qu'on pouvait rien faire tant qu'apple ne sortait pas une mise à jour! Vu que le problème est vieux ça serait bient qu'il se dépèche parceque pour ceux qui ont des souris sans fil... 
Mais peut être que léopard résoudra le problème mais c'est 129


----------



## imer (16 Août 2007)

imer a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> Je possède moi aussi un macbook core2duo avec tous les firmwares et softs mis à jour et comme vous j'ai ce problème de "BT non disponible". Ca arrive de facon trés aléatoire, je n'ai pas réussi à mettre voir si c'est lié à tel ou tel actions sur mon micro.
> 
> J'ai également un dual boot avec vista, et le problème est exactement le même. Tantot j'ai le BT puis soudain, plus de BT.
> ...



Re-salut,
Finalement je me suis décidé à envoyer mon macbook en réparation par l'intermédiaire du SAV de le FNAC.
Aprés 3 semaines il est revenu et tout semble fonctionner correctement. J'ai même gagné 20 jours de garantie supplémentaire (la durée d'immobilisation pour la réparation).
Le bon de réparation mentionne "Changement du module Bluetooth".
De plus je ne crois pas trop à un pb de driver car avant d'envoyer mon macbook, j'ai enlevé mon disque dur pour protéger mes données et j'ai mis un disque fraichement installé dedans. Quand je l'ai récupéré, je me suis empressé de remettre mon disque pour tester et j'ai vu que ca fonctionnait. Ils n'ont donc pas pu toucher à la partie soft de la bête.

Rémi


----------



## xao85 (16 Août 2007)

imer a dit:


> Re-salut,
> Finalement je me suis décidé à envoyer mon macbook en réparation par l'intermédiaire du SAV de le FNAC.
> Aprés 3 semaines il est revenu et tout semble fonctionner correctement. J'ai même gagné 20 jours de garantie supplémentaire (la durée d'immobilisation pour la réparation).
> Le bon de réparation mentionne "Changement du module Bluetooth".
> ...



Ben je viens de récupérer le mien, moi ça déconne toujours... je vais surrement le renvoyer par la fnac pour qu'il me change le module si tu dis que ça marche...


----------



## xao85 (17 Août 2007)

Imer ils ont gardé ta machine combien de temps? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2007)

bonsoir a tous ,le probléme que j'ai rencontré (bluetooth indisponible de façon aléatoire), et peu étre le même pour vous?.En faites dés que le macboock est chaud ou que l'on lui demande un gros travaille, le bleutooht devient indisponible. Je les donc amené a réparer ,il on changer la carte bluetooth et cela a résolu le probléme .mais sa a tenu 2mois et "rebelotte":rose:


----------



## xao85 (18 Août 2007)

avalon23 a dit:


> bonsoir a tous ,le probléme que j'ai rencontré (bluetooth indisponible de façon aléatoire), et peu étre le même pour vous?.En faites dés que le macboock est chaud ou que l'on lui demande un gros travaille, le bleutooht devient indisponible. Je les donc amené a réparer ,il on changer la carte bluetooth et cela a résolu le probléme .mais sa a tenu 2mois et "rebelotte":rose:



Là ça confirmerai un problème de driver... :mouais:


----------



## palmipode (5 Septembre 2008)

avalon23 a dit:


> bonsoir a tous ,le probléme que j'ai rencontré (bluetooth indisponible de façon aléatoire), et peu étre le même pour vous?.En faites dés que le macboock est chaud ou que l'on lui demande un gros travaille, le bleutooht devient indisponible. Je les donc amené a réparer ,il on changer la carte bluetooth et cela a résolu le probléme .mais sa a tenu 2mois et "rebelotte":rose:



Bonjour j'ai également ce problème qui était apparu de mémoire avec la 10.5.1 et qui est revenu avec la 10.5.4 c'est de plus en plus fréquent et vraiment pénalisant.

J'ai l'apple care croyez vous qu'il faille une intervention ou c'est typiquement un bug connu ?

Merci !


----------



## xao85 (5 Septembre 2008)

Sur mon ancien macbook pro le problème a persisté même avec léopard... Donc faut faire chnger le module bluetooth!


----------



## joachim_SE (10 Octobre 2011)

Perso, je n'avais jamais eu de problèmes en 3 ans avec mon MacBook pro et puis voilà que suite à un redémarrage l'icône bluetooth avait viré au gris clair :-/ (Bluetooth indisponible)

J'ai essayé de redémarrer 2 à 3x sans succès ! J'ai regardé dans les infos système et il m'annonçait : bluetooth = aucun matériel trouvé (pas bon çà!)
Donc j'ai directement appelé le centre d'aide et réparation du site Apple.

Après analyse de la panne via téléphone, le technicien a flairé ce qui avait causé la panne :
- un peu pressé en rallumant mon MacBook
- j'avais connecté un clavier externe sur USB et un écran externe sur port minividéo durant le BOOT

Donc, le technicien m'a proposé une suite de manoeuvres - au cas où - avant d'aller reporter l'ordi !
Et cela à fonctionné : YES 

Voici :
- Tout déconnecter (prise usb, alimentation, etc...)
- Retirer la batterie
- Appuyer sur le bouton d'allumage pendant au moins 10 secondes (rien ne se produit, c'est normal)
- Rebrancher la batterie + cordon d'alimentation
- Ré-allumer le MacBook

Nickel, le matériel est réapparu et fonctionne de nouveau !
Thank you apple assistance


----------



## Yann D (23 Août 2013)

J'ai exactement le même problème mais ce SUJET EST ABORDE DANS UNE DISCUSSION PLUS RECENTE :
forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/probleme-bluetooth-non-disponible-macbook-pro-976872.html

Du jour au lendemain " Bluetooth : non disponible ". :mouais:
Dans Préférences système et A propos de ce Mac rien d'anormal mais ça dépend des jours car tout ce qui est bluetooth peut disparaître.
Alors j'ai essayé
 redémarrer
 éteindre puis démarrer
 utilitaire de disque
 réinitialiser PRAM
 réinitialiser NVRAM
 réinitialiser SMC
 réinitialiser la carte mère
mais rien à faire 

J'ai peur qu'il s'agisse d'un problème matériel mais je ne peux plus lancer l'Apple Hard Test ! En effet le clavier de mon MacBook Pro (milieu 2009 OS 10.8) refuse toute commande au démarrage ! Un lien entre les 2


----------

